# dos oraciones



## SrRdRaCinG

Les voy a dar dos oraciones con una respuesta pegaga al fines. Lo único que tienes que hacer es decirme si estan bien escritas. ¿Entendido? Gracias.


1. ¿Dónde se *pueden *econtrar los servicios?- Están detrás de ti.-Where are the bathrooms able to be found? They are behind you.
2.¿Puede *nadarse* después de las diez?-No, no se permite hacer eso. Can one swim past 10 o'clock? No, one is not permitted to do that.


----------



## alc112

1) no
2) Tampoco

¿querés las versiones correctas? No entendí muy bien


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Por cierto. Díme lo que escribirías.


----------



## alc112

1) ¿Dónde está el baño? - Está atrás tuyo (esto suena mucho más argentino)
2) ¿Se puede nadar después de las diez acá? No. Nadie puede nadar después de las diez.

Saludos


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

¿Uno no puede poner "se" después del verbo entero?

Mira.

¿*Se* puede caminar acá?
¿Puede caminar*se* acá?


----------



## alc112

Como poder se puede. Pero hay casos en los que no suena bien.
Es preferible poner el SE primero, por lo menos para mi gusto


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Pues, tu opinión cuenta mucho, pero todavía voy a esperar otras respuestas.


----------



## boardslide315

I think se puede nadar is more for se impersonal, and puede nadarse is more reserved for reflexive constructions. 
"(Ud.) puede levantarse en la mañana?" Can _you _get up in the morning?
"Se puede levantar en la mañana?" Is it _possible _to get up in the morning?
I'm sure my example is somehow incorrect, but that is how I think of it.


----------



## alc112

Le diste en el clavo me parece. no s eme ocurre mejor manera de explicarlo.
Per sin embargo:
Se puede lavar las manos
puede lavarse las manos

Sería conveniente que abras un hilo sobre este tema.
Se impersonal Vs. Se reflexivo


----------



## Rayines

alc112 said:
			
		

> Como poder se puede. Pero hay casos en los que no suena bien.
> Es preferible poner el SE primero, por lo menos para mi gusto


Coincido totalmente con la opinión de Ale.
Creo que es más común utilizarlo cuando el uso del verbo es transitivo: "_*Pueden caminarse*_ 6 kilómetros en un solo tramo". 
También se encuentra en Google en su uso intransitivo:"Mientras en primavera y verano *puede caminarse* con zapatillas de deporte de suela gruesa...."


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo creo que no es incorrecto decir: ¿Dónde se pueden econtrar los servicios?
Por supuesto es menos habitual, pero yo lo he oído varias veces...
¿Está verdaderamente mal?


----------



## Eugin

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Yo creo que no es incorrecto decir: ¿Dónde se pueden econtrar los servicios?
> Por supuesto es menos habitual, pero yo lo he oído varias veces...
> ¿Está verdaderamente mal?


 
No está para nada mal, sabrinita, porque el verbo "encontrar" es también reflexivo, como en el caso que estás usando vos.
Ej: "Los servicios *se* encuentran a la derecha"
"*Me* puedes encontrar en esta dirección"

Pero también lo puedes usar con el objeto directo directamente: "¿Encontraste los anteojos que estabas buscando?"

Todo depende del contexto.. espero haberte ayudado, sabrinita!! (Por cierto, felicitaciones por tu español   )


----------



## Jellby

alc112 said:
			
		

> 1) ¿Dónde está el baño? - Está atrás tuyo (esto suena mucho más argentino)



Ni "atrás" ni "tuyo": *detrás de ti*


----------



## sabrinita85

Eugin said:
			
		

> No está para nada mal, sabrinita, porque el verbo "encontrar" es también reflexivo, como en el caso que estás usando vos.
> Ej: "Los servicios *se* encuentran a la derecha"
> "*Me* puedes encontrar en esta dirección"
> 
> Pero también lo puedes usar con el objeto directo directamente: "¿Encontraste los anteojos que estabas buscando?"
> 
> Todo depende del contexto.. espero haberte ayudado, sabrinita!! (Por cierto, felicitaciones por tu español   )



Muchísimas gracias, lo he entendido todo y me has ayudado mucho 
Ciao!


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, Sabri (te encuentro en muchos foros!). Yo diría que la frase "¿Dónde se pueden encontrar los servicios?" suena bastante ma. Me parece que el verbo "poder" no es muy natural aquí, y parece más una traducción literal del inglés. Si digo esa frase en español, parece como si he estado mucho rato buscando esos lavabos y, al final, cansado, digo "¿Dónde puede que estén esos lavabos?".

Las frases no son incorrectas, pero parecen el típico error del hablante nativo de inglés que traduce el verbo "can" en casos en que no es necesario. Por ejemplo:

inglés: "Can you hear me?" ---- español: "¿Me oyes?"
inglés: "I can't find it!" ------ español: "¡No lo encuentro!"


----------



## sabrinita85

Hola Cecilio, yo también te encuentro en muchos foros, jeje.
Gracias por tu útil explicación


----------



## Eugin

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Yo diría que la frase "¿Dónde se pueden encontrar los servicios?" suena bastante mal.


 
Es sólo cuestión de usos según el país en donde estés, Cecilio.....

En Argentina suena perfectamente correcto...


----------



## Cecilio

Eugin said:
			
		

> Es sólo cuestión de usos según el país en donde estés, Cecilio.....
> 
> En Argentina suena perfectamente correcto...



Hola, Eugin. Cuando digo "suena mal" no estoy hablando de "incorrecto/incorrecto", sino más bien de que no suele decirse, o que al menos a mí me suena extraña. Generalmente, es muy difícil decir que algo es "incorrecto".


----------



## alc112

Jellby said:
			
		

> Ni "atrás" ni "tuyo": *detrás de ti*



Pero eso español España. no español Argentina. Me pidieron que lo diga como lo diría


----------



## belén

alc112 said:
			
		

> Pero eso español España. no español Argentina. Me pidieron que lo diga como lo diría



No cariño, eso no es que sea español de España o de Argentina, es que "atrás tuyo" no se puede decir, porque "tuyo" es un posesivo : el coche es tuyo, el libro es tuyo, pero un "atrás" no puede ser tuyo

Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

"Atrás","delante", "encima", etc. son adverbios, por lo tanto no pueden llevar un posesivo, ni "atrás mío" ni "mi atrás".


----------



## jmx

Aclaro que "detrás tuyo" sí se dice en España, y mucho. Simplemente pasa que no les gusta a los normativistas, como Belén o Jellby, que lo consideran "incorrecto".


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Hola, Eugin. Cuando digo "suena mal" no estoy hablando de "incorrecto/incorrecto", sino más bien de que no suele decirse, o que al menos a mí me suena extraña. Generalmente, es muy difícil decir que algo es "incorrecto".


Me refiero a eso. Por qué ha agregado "se" al fin del verbo "decir" en vez de se suele decir?

Por eso, les pregunté si se podría decir "Puede nadarse aquí?"


----------



## sabrinita85

jmartins said:
			
		

> Aclaro que "detrás tuyo" sí se dice en España, y mucho. Simplemente pasa que no les gusta a los normativistas, como Belén o Jellby, que lo consideran "incorrecto".


En "_*El Castellano Actual: Usos y Normas*_" de _Manuel Casado_ se dice:
"Se extienden con gran rapidez construcciones como _detrás mío, delante tuyo, encima suyo, enfrente nuestro_, etc., en las que el posesivo acompaña a un adverbio para indicar la situación respecto a alguna de las personas del discurso.
Lo anómalo de tales expresiones salta a la vista si tratamos de anteponer el posesivo al adverbio: *_mi detrás_, *_tú delante_, etc.
Estos solecismos se deben, probablemente, al contagio de construcciones como _al lado mío, a la derecha mía, a favor mío,_ etc., en las que el posesivo acompaña a un sustantivo (_lado, derecha, favor_), para precisar situación. En estos casos el posesivo puede, lógicamente, anteponerse: _a mi lado, a mi derecha, a mi favor._
*Las construcciones tradicionales castellanas son, pues, detrás de mí, delante de ti, encima de él, enfrente de nosotros, etc.*
La anomalía comentada presenta, al parecer, particular desarrollo en Cataluña. En efecto, en catalán, los posesivos pueden unirse a determinados adverbios de lugar y a alguna preposición."


----------



## Jellby

jmartins said:
			
		

> Aclaro que "detrás tuyo" sí se dice en España, y mucho. Simplemente pasa que no les gusta a los normativistas, como Belén o Jellby, que lo consideran "incorrecto".



No me gusta porque me parece que no tiene sentido juntar un adverbio con un posesivo, y resulta que la "normativa" me da la razón.

La "normativa" dice otras cosas que no me gustan (como lo de los acentos opcionales, que "lívido" signifique "pálido", la existencia de "implementar"), y seguirán sin gustarme, pero no pretendo que otros actúen en función de mis gustos y no de la "normativa". Si la "normativa" dice que es correcto, yo no digo lo contrario, pero intentaré evitar su uso.

Otras cosas pueden gustarme, y la "normativa" dice que no hay tutía: pronunciar la "g" de "magno" como "j", decir "más mejor" o "alante" en algunas ocasiones, etc. Pero soy consciente de que no puedo considerarlas correctas sólo porque me parezca bien. Uno tiene que conocer las reglas para luego poder saltárselas


----------



## jmx

Jellby said:
			
		

> Otras cosas pueden gustarme, y la "normativa" dice que no hay tutía: pronunciar la "g" de "magno" como "j", decir "más mejor" o "alante" en algunas ocasiones, etc. Pero soy consciente de que no puedo considerarlas correctas sólo porque me parezca bien. Uno tiene que conocer las reglas para luego poder saltárselas


A mí me gustaría que se entendiera que "la normativa" no es una señora abstracta como "la naturaleza" o "la honestidad". La normativa son unos señores concretos que se inventan reglas o, más a menudo, se limitan a copiarlas de autores anteriores, en base a razonamientos extremadamente discutibles, y que, en definitiva, nadie tiene la obligación moral de seguirles si no quiere.


----------



## Honeypum

jmartins said:
			
		

> A mí me gustaría que se entendiera que "la normativa" no es una señora abstracta como "la naturaleza" o "la honestidad". La normativa son unos señores concretos que se inventan reglas o, más a menudo, se limitan a copiarlas de autores anteriores, en base a razonamientos extremadamente discutibles, y que, en definitiva, nadie tiene la obligación moral de seguirles si no quiere.


 
Es necesaria la normativa porque establece reglas que permiten que haya un orden y un marco de entendimiento común entre los que pertenencen a un colectivo (en este caso, el de habla hispana). 
Si no existieran las normas, la gente hablaría como mejor le pareciera. Esto, llevado al extremo, conduciría a una segunda Torre de Babel, donde todos los hispanoparlantes hablaríamos una lengua distinta y reinaría la confusión.


----------



## Jellby

jmartins said:
			
		

> A mí me gustaría que se entendiera que "la normativa" no es una señora abstracta como "la naturaleza" o "la honestidad". La normativa son unos señores concretos que se inventan reglas o, más a menudo, se limitan a copiarlas de autores anteriores, en base a razonamientos extremadamente discutibles, y que, en definitiva, nadie tiene la obligación moral de seguirles si no quiere.



No, claro... pero para cuestiones de salud hago más caso a un médico, al ministerio de salud, a un veterinario o a un biólogo que a un futbolista, un arquitecto o un futurólogo. Igualmente, para cuestiones lingüísticas prefiero hacer caso primero a las academias, luego, si no me convence, ya decido. La diferencia es que algunos consideramos que "lo que dice la gente" no tiene por qué ser "correcto", otros consideran (¿consideráis?) que si algo "lo dice la gente", automáticamente es "correcto".


----------



## Cecilio

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Me refiero a eso. Por qué ha agregado "se" al fin del verbo "decir" en vez de se suele decir?
> 
> Por eso, les pregunté si se podría decir "Puede nadarse aquí?"



Hola. Yo creo que la clave está en que el verbo "decir" es transitivo. Otros ejemplos: verbo "hacer": "Esto se puede hacer así"; "Esto puede hacerse así".

Sin embargo, el verbo "nadar" es intransitivo, y por eso, creo yo, la estructura no parece tan normal. Sin embargo, una frase como "Aquí puede nadarse muy bien" no parece tan imposible. A mí me suena incluso posible. Pero parece un poco rizar el rizo.


----------



## Cecilio

Jellby said:
			
		

> No, claro... pero para cuestiones de salud hago más caso a un médico, al ministerio de salud, a un veterinario o a un biólogo que a un futbolista, un arquitecto o un futurólogo. Igualmente, para cuestiones lingüísticas prefiero hacer caso primero a las academias, luego, si no me convence, ya decido. La diferencia es que algunos consideramos que "lo que dice la gente" no tiene por qué ser "correcto", otros consideran (¿consideráis?) que si algo "lo dice la gente", automáticamente es "correcto".



Hola, Jellby. Sin ánimo de abrir aquí un debate entre academicistas y no-academicistas, que tal vez merecería un 'thread' propio, me gustaría comentar una de las palabras que has escrito, la que he puesto en rojo. El proceso de evolución de las lenguas parte siempre de los propios hablantes, eso es indiscutible, pero eso no significa que de manera automática cualquier cosa dicha por quien sea se convierte en norma. El proceso es mucho más complejo, y es un proceso en el que no hacen mucha falta ni academias ni tratados de gramática. Eso lo tengo clarísimo.


----------



## belén

A mi me suena tan mal decir "la iglesia se encuentra detrás mío" como "me se ha caído el boli" o "deme el más grande que haiga", no encuentro que tenga ningún sentido usar un posesivo de esta manera y desde luego no me había planteado que era "normativista", sino simplemente "sentidocomunista" .


----------



## Honeypum

belen said:
			
		

> A mi me suena tan mal decir "la iglesia se encuentra detrás mío" como "me se ha caído el boli" o "deme el más grande que haiga", no encuentro que tenga ningún sentido usar un posesivo de esta manera y desde luego no me había planteado que era "normativista", sino simplemente "sentidocomunista" .


 
De acuerdo con Belén, es sentido común apoyado por la normativa.

Sin embargo, es cierto que se encuentra bastante difundido el uso de "detrás mío". Son expresiones que la gente utiliza, porque las escucha, sin detenerse a pensar si son correctas o no.


----------



## Rayines

Honeypum said:
			
		

> De acuerdo con Belén, es sentido común apoyado por la normativa.
> 
> Sin embargo, es cierto que se encuentra bastante difundido el uso de "detrás mío". Son expresiones que la gente utiliza, porque las escucha, sin detenerse a pensar si son correctas o no.


Me parece que acá tenemos que detenernos nuevamente en los localismos. En Buenos Aires, por ejemplo, sólo se dice: "adelante/ atrás / al lado/ debajo /arriba mío", y creo que muchísimos de nosotros, como seguramente Romi, o yo después de mis incursiones en este foro, sabemos que está mal, pero igualmente lo seguimos diciendo: nos mirarían raro si lo decimos de otra manera, o no nos entenderían. Doy por sentado que en España, por ejemplo, se dice correctamente en forma normal.


----------



## Honeypum

Rayines said:
			
		

> Me parece que acá tenemos que detenernos nuevamente en los localismos. En Buenos Aires, por ejemplo, sólo se dice: "adelante/ atrás / al lado/ debajo /arriba mío", y creo que muchísimos de nosotros, como seguramente Romi, o yo después de mis incursiones en este foro, sabemos que está mal, pero igualmente lo seguimos diciendo: nos mirarían raro si lo decimos de otra manera, o no nos entenderían. Doy por sentado que en España, por ejemplo, se dice correctamente en forma normal.


 
Sí, de acuerdo con Inés... hay cosas, en ciertos ámbitos, seguís diciendo aunque sabés que están mal.

Lo que sí es una experiencia es el irse a vivir a otro país. Apenas llegué a España notaba que muchas cosas las decían mal. Pasado un tiempo, cuando me acostumbré a oírlas de otra manera, me empecé a cuestionar: "¿Será que los argentinos las diremos mal?" y así fue como me fui haciendo, día tras día, más amiga de la RAE


----------



## belén

Rayines said:
			
		

> Doy por sentado que en España, por ejemplo, se dice correctamente en forma normal.



Desgraciadamente se oye muy frecuentemente la forma mal dicha en este paisito .


----------

